# Post Op Pain Management



## londie64 (Mar 11, 2010)

I recently had a discussion with a CRNA about Pain Management. The Doctor would code Cervical ESI and I would code 62310. Could someone tell me if this is the correct code to use. Also we use alot of CRNA's and our system is set up for concurrency, so I have to do what they call batch billing which puts the anesthesiologist as the Supervisor and the CRNA the Supervisoree. If the insurance company accepts concurrency, then the system will break out a seperate charge for the CRNA with a QK modifier. When the physician performs a 29827 and then a 64415 and uses the CRNA for the main case, should a seperate bill be submitted for just the physician alone for the 64415 and if so what diagnosis should be used?


----------



## hgolfos (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, 62310 is correct for CESI.  If your doctor is supervising the CRNA you would report both the surgery code 29827/01630 and 64415-59 on the doctor claim and only the surgery code on the CRNA claim.

For dx. for the injection use 338.XX series codes for acute post op pain as primary and the surgery dx such as 726.2 or 840.4 as secondary.  Be sure to adjust your pointers for the injection.


----------

